# Bunny identification



## flopsysmom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am new to this forum and wonder if anyone hasany ideas about how to mark/identify rabbits. I have 9rabbits and several of them look pretty much alike. I wouldlike to be able to watch them to see who is bonded to any of theothers. I started last year with one rabbit that I found inmy front yard. She gave birth to 3 bunnies 2 days later--oneof which was a male. The vet told me that he could not makenew babies until he was about 5 months old. I had himneutered when he was 4 months old, and both of the girls had a total of18 new babies 28 days later!!! (We had already had theoriginal mother spayed when she stopped nursing.)Some of the new babies died and some we were able to giveaway. The ones I still have all live together happily (theyhave all been spayed and neutered). However, all except oneare black satiny bunnies. I can tell some of them apart, butwould like to tell if there are any special buddies among them so thatif I give any of them away I will not break up a bunny bond.They seem to all groom each other and sleep in a big bunnyhuddle. Anyone have any ideas on how I can identify them at aglance?

They are Velvet, Flopsy, Nutmeg, Spunky, Eeore, Jane Doe, Hollister, Little Bit, Midnight.

Sharon


----------



## Dozed (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be honest.. I don't have any answers foryou. One suggestion though... you keep them all!!! lol.. I just don'tlike seeing families split up. I saw two dogs in a petstore once, andthey were siblings. Someone came in while I was there and only boughtone of them. The one that was left at the petstore just cried theentire time i was there... and trust me it was a while, he broke myheart.

Whatever you have to do or decide to do is up to you, I know you willmake the right choice. And if you decide you must get rid of some, youwill find them good bunny homes 

Hope you find some better answers then what I have posted lol

~Mandy


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm sure someone else will have a muchbetter idea than I have. the only thing I can think of is atattoo. I'm sorry I can't really offer any ideas. Maybe agood nights sleep will help me think of something.

Tina


----------



## Buck Jones (Jun 8, 2005)

Dab of different colored spray paint placed upon the butt of each of the rabbits in question, just above the tail should suffice. Paint would eventually wear off, but location would prevent buns from removing it any too soon.:rainbow:

Buck


----------



## holland (Jun 8, 2005)

When we are unsure about keeping a bun we justput a mark in the ear with a sharpie marker, and it eventually wearsoff. Not a big mark. Sometimes just a small letter deep inside. Thatway when we pick them up to look at them we just look in their ear, andit's not a permanent tattoo so if we decide to get rid of them.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 8, 2005)

*holland wrote:*


> When we are unsure about keeping a bun we just put a mark inthe ear with a sharpie marker, and it eventually wears off. Not a bigmark. Sometimes just a small letter deep inside. That way when we pickthem up to look at them we just look in their ear, and it's not apermanent tattoo so if we decide to get rid of them.


I was going to suggest that too. Years ago when I used to show rabbitswe had to mark the show number of each rabbit in their ear, and amarker was used. It isn't permanent, but lasts for a few days...


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 8, 2005)

When my rabbit hadbabies they all looked alike, so we put a mark in their ear with asharpie, we had square, triangle, circle, dot, and line 

~Amy


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 8, 2005)

I would use a black permanent marker (sharpie)and write numbers in their ears. The only problem with this is that youwill have to do it everyday because the buns will lick it out.


----------

